

Ask HN: Who's Looking for a Co-founder? (February 2011 Edition) - ammmir

Anyone looking for a co-founder, either to join their project, or to join someone else, reply with your idea or what you're looking to join, and contact info.<p>I'll go first:<p>[Cupertino, CA] I'm working on a dashboard/inbox-like web app for all your stuff online. It indexes and allows you to organize your photos, videos, posts, and other media and access them from anywhere. Unlike pure personal search, like Greplin, this app organizes related media and presents it more like a graphical lifestream than a list of search results.<p>I've been building the backend (node.js, MongoDB, ElasticSearch) for a couple of months now, and I'm looking for a frontend developer who's interested in design/UX, excited about building an interactive web app (HTML5, CSS3) and tackling some interesting visual organization problems.<p>Interested? a [at] unoc [dot] net
======
mindcrime
[RTP (Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill) NC]

I am. I'm working on an open-source Enterprise 2.0 project; elements include
social-networking (eg, a Facebook'ish piece, but intended for organizational
use), knowledge management / discovery (using tagging, collaborative
filtering, automatic text classification, semantic-web tech, etc.) and social-
search.

The technology stack is primarily Groovy (Grails for the front-end bits); but
there is some Java code. As some functionality spins off into standalone
services, I'm considering either Scala or Clojure, but no firm decision has
been made yet.

More details on the current state of things can be found at
<http://code.google.com/p/screwpile>, and there's a demo of a very early
prototype of one of the components, at

<http://spdemo.fogbeam.org:8080/neddick1/>

I'm looking for one or possibly two co-founders.

For one, I'd like to work with someone who is a top-notch UI/UX person with
strong skills in terms of design, HTML, CSS, Javascript, etc. and who can
handle making the UI a strength.

For the other, I'm looking for somebody with a background in the sales /
marketing / business development world... preferably somebody with actual
experience doing B2B software sales, and actually closing sales. Any technical
background would be a huge plus as well.

I'm in North Carolina and would prefer a co-founder to be local, but I won't
categorically rule out working with someone remote, depending on the details.

I'm at a point where I feel like it's time to get into Customer Development
seriously, and do the "get out of the building" thing and start getting
feedback from potential customers; so that's a goal for the short-term, just
to give you an idea of where this is at. Also, this is completely self-funded
at the moment, but seeking outside investment is absolutely in the cards when
this starts to look like it has some legs.

Finally... the (existing) code is out there, and Apache licensed... if anybody
is interested on hacking on this stuff, but not interested in being a co-
founder, feel free to jump in.

Interested? fogbeam [at] gmail [dot] com

------
emrahyalaz
I am. Here's a hackernewers profile:
<http://www.hackernewsers.com/users/emrahyalaz.html>

------
amac
Free, open commerce database. The aim is to help people learn more about
products, manufacturers, retailers. My mail is: am at octopus dot org.

